# Warhammer-Bücher



## AhLuuum (26. September 2007)

Da ich mich noch nicht sehr stark mit der Hintergrundgeschichte von Warhammer auseinander gesetzt habe(außer halt die Hintergrundstory des Spiels, die jedoch sehr grob ist), würde ich gerne mehr über Warhammer erfahren und mir deshalb einige Bücher dazu kaufen, um später besser die Hintergründe der Handlungsweisen verschiedener Personen nachvollziehen zu können.

Gibt es irgendne Reihenfolge in denen ich die Bücher lesen sollte, bzw. haben alle Bücher einen Zusammenhang(auch wenn die Handlungsstränge sich nur kurz schneiden)?
Welche Bücher sind am besten geschrieben? David Ferrings, Dan Abnetts und Mike S. Lees, Graham McNeills, C. L. Werners oder doch William Kings?

Wenns wichtig ist: Ich würde gerne mehr über die Geschichte der Orks erfahren.


----------



## Avakre (26. September 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> David Ferrings, Dan Abnetts und Mike S. Lees, Graham McNeills, C. L. Werners oder doch William Kings?



die Reihenfolge is eigentlich schnuppe wobei die Autoren ja meist eigene Buchreihen geschrieben haben, drum würd ich dabei immer mit dem ersten anfangen der aufgelistet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal googlen oder in einen der  Bücher die erste Seite aufschlagen^^

Mein Lieblingsautor von den Büchern ist William King danach Dan Abnett...

Zum Zusammenhang die Bücher der Autoren unternander ja aber dazwischen nicht wirklich außer halt den normalen Geschichtlichen Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (26. September 2007)

Jo danke, hätte ja sein können, dass die Bücher teilweise aufeinander aufbauen(auch wenn sie von verschiedenen Autoren sind), deshalb hab ich gefragt. Dann geh ich morgen oder so mal in die nächste Buchhandlung und guck, was die da so haben.


----------



## homu (26. September 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Jo danke, hätte ja sein können, dass die Bücher teilweise aufeinander aufbauen(auch wenn sie von verschiedenen Autoren sind), deshalb hab ich gefragt. Dann geh ich morgen oder so mal in die nächste Buchhandlung und guck, was die da so haben.


Also ich empfhele persönlich die Gotrek und Felix Reihe (sind insgesamt 7 glaub ich) zwar wenig über orks aber einfach geil. wurde von william king geschrieben.


----------



## Kibi (27. September 2007)

Felix und Gotrek fand ich nicht so gut. Interessanter fand ich schon Darkblade. Wobei mir die Romane auch recht Stumpf vorkommen. Hab wohl etwas zu hohe Ansprüche, was Bücher betrifft. Wenn du ein Games Workshop in deiner Nähe hast, schau dort mal vorbei. Sonst kann ich dir noch Amazon ans Herz legen, die dir auf einen Schlag einen netten Überblick über die bereits in deutscher Sprache erschienen Romane geben kann. (Aber auch in Englisch zu haben für die, die es gern benötigen).  Talia in Bremen z.B. hatte kein einzigen Roman von Warhammer Fantasy da gehabt, als ich mal nachgucken wollte.

Hier hast du einen kleinen Überblick über alle Bücher, die es in der Fantasy Welt von Warhammer gibt. Leider in Englisch. Welche davon bereits in deutsch erschienen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Black Library


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Jo danke, hätte ja sein können, dass die Bücher teilweise aufeinander aufbauen(auch wenn sie von verschiedenen Autoren sind), deshalb hab ich gefragt. Dann geh ich morgen oder so mal in die nächste Buchhandlung und guck, was die da so haben.


Ich würde auf jeden Fall Gotrek und Felix empfehlen,da diese beiden Figuren Warhammer erst richtig bekannt gemacht haben in Deutschland.William King,der Autor, hat bisher 7 Bände dieser beiden Helden veröffentlicht. Du kannst mit Band 1 sinngemäß anfangen,aber da diese kurzweiligen Bücher jedes für sich eine abgeschlossene Handlung bieten, kannst du auch z.B. mit dem, für mich, besten Titel "Dämonenkrieger" anfangen.
Über Orks wirst du wenig erfahren in den Warhammer Büchern.in Gotrek und Felix tauchen die überhaupt nicht auf und bei Dark Blade auch nicht.
Die Grünhäuter sind in den Warhammer Büchern eine total vernachlässigte Rasse.
Ich hab zwar noch nich viel vom Spiel Warhammer gelesen,aber ich glaub nicht das die Helden aus den Büchern in dem Spiel irgendwie auftauchen.
Aus den Felix und Gotrek Büchern lernst du auf alle Fälle die für Warhammer wichtigen Rassen wie Skaven ,Tiermenschen und Chaoskrieger kennen


----------



## Deadwool (27. September 2007)

Falls Du Dich auch für das Imperium interessierst kann ich Dir "Sigmars Erben" sehr empfehlen. Es gilt als das Referenzbuch zur Geschichte des Imperiums. Es ist kein Roman, sondern mehr wie ein "Sachbuch" aufgebaut. Und es hat fast keine Rollenspiel Regeln drin, was es auch interessant macht für Leuts die nichts mit dem Tabletop Spiel am Hut haben.

Review mit Amazon Link:
http://www.fantasyguide.de/2455.0.html


----------



## Bolfo (27. September 2007)

Kann auch das Buch *Life of Sigmar * nur empfehlen, quasi zum Einlesen in die Geschichte.


----------



## Leoncore (27. September 2007)

Die Armeebücher liefern teilweise auch sehr gutes Hintergrundwissen. Ich kann dir echt nur das Armeebuch Orks&Goblins empfehlen, wenn du sonst keinen gescheiden Roman findest. mfg Leon


----------



## Trollpower (27. September 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Also die Aussage stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt in der Tat ein Gotrek und Felix Abenteuer. Der letzte Band trägt den Namen Orcslayer und ist aber leider nicht von William King geschrieben worden. Guckst Du hier: Orcslayer @ Amazon

Leider kommen da Orcs auch mehr oder weniger nur als Schlachtmaterial herüber.

Was Malus Darkblade angeht, kommt da schon einiges mehr an Dunkelelfen herüber. Die Psychologie, Gemeinschaft (wenn man es so nennen kann) wird dort genauer durchgekaut.

Im Kern bringen diese Bücher aber Warhammer als Welt ein Stück näher. Es werden die Regionen betrachtet, die es schon zu Designzeiten der Spiele gab und vor allem die Düsterkeit und das blutige von Warhammer wird hervorragend eingefangen.

Ich persönlich würde immer Gotrek und Felix empfehlen, zumindest die ersten Bücher. Sie sind herrlich amüsant, schön blutig und super gut zu lesen.

Wo bekommst du nun Infos zu den Grünhäuten der Warhammerwelt? Ich würde dir die Armeebücher von Warhammer Fantasy Battle empfehlen. Da findet man normalerweise massig Infos zu den verschiedenen Völkern, Rassen und Geschichten. Das hier zum Beispiel Orcs and Goblins ist vielleicht das richtige. Diese Bücher findest Du eigentlich in jedem Games Workshop Laden. Diese Läden gibts auch in jeder grösseren Stadt.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja...

Gruss

Trollpower


----------



## AhLuuum (27. September 2007)

Oha. Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2007)

Trollpower schrieb:


> Also die Aussage stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt in der Tat ein Gotrek und Felix Abenteuer. Der letzte Band trägt den Namen Orcslayer und ist aber leider nicht von William King geschrieben worden. Guckst Du hier: Orcslayer @ Amazon
> 
> Leider kommen da Orcs auch mehr oder weniger nur als Schlachtmaterial herüber.


Orcslayer ist das Buch was in Deutschland im Februar erscheinen wird?Heisst hier dann Zwergenfestung,oder?
da bin ich schon gespannt drauf.auch wie der Stil des Buches ist.King ist meiner meinung nach der beste Autor,ob WH oder WH 40k...hab die alle verschlungen,obwohl,oder gerade weil sie so blutig und detailreich die Kämpfe wiederspiegeln.bei King fühlt man sich immer mittendrin im Geschehen.
Manche sagen ja die Bücher sind sehr einfach gestrickt.Geb ich denen auch recht,aber dabei entspann ich am besten.Muss ja nicht immer Dostojewski zum lesen sein...
Übrigens,das einzige Mal wo ich was von Orks gelesen habe war bei Ragnar von den Space Wolves in einem WH 40k-Abenteuer.sonst hab ich nie was von den Burschen gelesen...


----------



## Zauma (27. September 2007)

Mir haben ja die beiden Bände "Sturm des Chaos" von Graham McNeill sehr gut gefallen. Es geht um einen alten General, der neuer imperialen Botschafter in Kislev wird.

Ich finde, da bekommt man einen guten Einblick in die Welt des Imperiums aus Sicht eines alten Haudegens der imperialen Armee.

Als nächstes kann ich dann die Darkblade-Reihe empfehlen, die aber noch nicht komplett auf Deutsch erschienen ist.


----------



## homu (27. September 2007)

also für ausreichende hintergründe würde ich ebenfalls die armeebücher empfehlen. da findet man eigentlich ziemlich viel über die rassen. außerdem kann man sich vlt für das tabletop begeistern^^


----------



## Trollpower (27. September 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Orcslayer ist das Buch was in Deutschland im Februar erscheinen wird?Heisst hier dann Zwergenfestung,oder?
> da bin ich schon gespannt drauf.auch wie der Stil des Buches ist.King ist meiner meinung nach der beste Autor,ob WH oder WH 40k...hab die alle verschlungen,obwohl,oder gerade weil sie so blutig und detailreich die Kämpfe wiederspiegeln.bei King fühlt man sich immer mittendrin im Geschehen.
> Manche sagen ja die Bücher sind sehr einfach gestrickt.Geb ich denen auch recht,aber dabei entspann ich am besten.Muss ja nicht immer Dostojewski zum lesen sein...
> Übrigens,das einzige Mal wo ich was von Orks gelesen habe war bei Ragnar von den Space Wolves in einem WH 40k-Abenteuer.sonst hab ich nie was von den Burschen gelesen...


Jap, das Buch wird Zwergenfestung heissen (Der Teil spielt immerhin zu großen Teilen in einer solchen Festung). Ist sehr lustig, auch wenn Gotrek immer mehr übetrieben wird... wie auch immer, ich würde dir aber die englische Version empfehlen. Ich habe von der Gotrek und Felix Reihe auch einige in deutsch gelesen, muss aber sagen, dass Warhammer nur in englisch so schön stimming klingt.


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2007)

Trollpower schrieb:


> Jap, das Buch wird Zwergenfestung heissen (Der Teil spielt immerhin zu großen Teilen in einer solchen Festung). Ist sehr lustig, auch wenn Gotrek immer mehr übetrieben wird... wie auch immer, ich würde dir aber die englische Version empfehlen. Ich habe von der Gotrek und Felix Reihe auch einige in deutsch gelesen, muss aber sagen, dass Warhammer nur in englisch so schön stimming klingt.


uff,das ist mir zu anstrengend die englische Version zu lesen.da reichen meine Englischkenntnisse glaub ich net aus, um ein gewohnten Lesespass daran zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hör das allerdings oft, dass die englischen Originalversionen viel besser sein sollen,als die Übersetzungen...sollten die verlage vlt. mal über neue Übersetzer nachgrübeln...
vor allem nervt mich aber die lange Wartezeit bis Februar.so lange nix vom guten alten Trollslayer gelesen und jetzt bringen die schon ne Vorschau auf Februar 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und du hast es schon gelesen.nich schlecht.besser oder schlechter als King?????


----------



## Trollpower (29. September 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> uff,das ist mir zu anstrengend die englische Version zu lesen.da reichen meine Englischkenntnisse glaub ich net aus, um ein gewohnten Lesespass daran zu haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ich habe halt Orcslayer gelesen. Nächste Woche bekomme ich Humanslayer(der Band kommt Anfang Oktober raus und ist nagelneu). Orcslayer ist halt der erste Band von einem anderen Autor, genauer gesagt, Autorin. Es ist ok, auch wenn ich es etwas zu übetrieben finde mit Gotrek. Auch die Geschichte wirkt nicht so dolle, denn Orcs sind es zwar, aber die sind halt (wie soll ich sagen ohne zu spoilern?) nicht ganz normal. Das ist sehr schade, denn man hätte mehr mit normalen Orcs machen können. Von den Orcs abgesehen wirkt die Geschichte sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen und aufgesetzt. Nichts desto trotz wird der Warhammerstil beibehalten, sprich Gore, Blood and Violence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann sich wieder mal köstlich amüsieren und es ist auch sehr gut zu lesen.

Fazit von mir: Es ist schlechter als King aber immer noch recht gut.


----------



## Desdinova (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir, um mich auch ein wenig vorzubereiten, mal das erste Buch der "Darkblade" - Reihe gekauft. Jetzt ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass ich viele Warhammer spezifische Begriffe nicht kenne. Ich will aber nicht einfach drüber lesen, sondern schon etwas mitbekommen.

Beispiel:

-> Was genau habe ich unter dem Volk der "Druchii" zu verstehen
-> Wo ist z.B. "Clar Karond"

Meine Fragen nun: 
- Bringt es mir etwas wenn ich mir dazu noch das Armeebuch der Dunkelelfen kaufe?  
- Gibt es in diesen Armeebüchern so etwas wie Karten, damit ich mir das alles etwas besser vorstellen kann ( Beispiel HdR )
- Reicht ein Armeebuch oder muss ich mich mit allen eindecken um alles verstehen zu können?

Ihr seht schon, ich steige grade erst in die Warhammer Welt ein. Das alles sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus, unabhängig vom Computerspiel. Daher lohnt es sich, denk ich, mich da mal reinzuknien.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollpower (5. Oktober 2007)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> -> Was genau habe ich unter dem Volk der "Druchii" zu verstehen
> -> Wo ist z.B. "Clar Karond"
> ...


Oh, Mann, wo fängt man nun am besten an. 

Es gibt keine Welt (egal ob HdR, Warhammer, Faerun oder Krynn) die sich einfach so erschliesst oder einfach da ist. Alles entwickelt sich so mit den Geschichten. Bei Warhammer gab es praktisch immer zwei verschiedene Arten die Welt zu erweitern: Das Rollenspiel und das Tabletop (ich weiss Tabletop ist wesentlich älter). Warhammer wurde in allen Publikationen erweitert und verbessert, insofern ists schwer zu sagen, was die beste Publikation ist. Eines haben aber alle Sachen gemeinsam: Du kannst durch das Lesen einer oder mehrere Bücher o.ä. herausfinden, was es mit den Begriffen auf sich hat.


Zu Deinen Fragen/Beispielen: 
Druchii ist der Name der Dunkelelfen, so wie sie sich selber nennen.
Clar Karond ist eine der Städte der Dunkelelfen (oder wie du gerade gelernt hast der Druchii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Sie ist sehr weit im Süden von Naggaroth gelegen. Auf dieser Karte hier kannst du das sehen: Naggaroth

Ob das Armeebuch der Dunkelelfen etwas bringt weiss ich nicht, denn ich kenne praktisch kein Armeebuch. Armeebücher sollten aber Karten der jeweiligen Regionen enthalten. Welches Buch welche Infos birgt, kann dir bestimmt jemand im Games Workshop sagen. Das sind die Geschäfte, wo man die Games Workshop Miniaturen kaufen kann. Die gibts in jeder Stadt denke ich.

Um was von der Welt zu verstehen, das Feeling zu haben, die sozialen Aspekte zu lernen und die Rassen überhaupt kennen zu lernen, sind meiner Meinung nach die Romane sehr gut geeignet. Der White Dwarf ist auch eine sehr gute Informationsquelle, wobei da immer nur recht wenig über die Welt veröffentlicht wird. Der White Dwarf handelt hauptsächlich von Miniaturen und Tabletop Games wie Warhammer Fantasy Battle, Warhammer 40000 und Herr der Ringe.

Viel Text, ich hoffe es hilft dir erstmal...

Bis dann

Trollpower


----------

